# Aquascaping Tools



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

What are everyones favorite Aquascaping tools? Is there something you would suggest to another scaper? 

By far my favorite tool would be my long scaping tweezers. 

I'm looking for a nice set of curved scissors but I have no idea who to purchase them from.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I bought a very similar set to this one from ebay a year ago. I use it daily. It's made in Pakistan, but is not bad, considering the price. The steel quality is good - no stains or rust.

I'd go to ebay and search for "aquarium tools".


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Pincettes. The fine tapered tips are perfect for planting delicate stems, and unlike blunt-tipped tweezers they don't disturb the soil as much. They aren't great for thick stemmed plants though and the larger grip type is better, but otherwise I don't care for the larger grip type. 

I ordered a pair of curved Pincettes for angled planting because the regular ones aren't great for that (but it is doable) 

I got a pair of wave scissors yesterday from ADG and they are great for trimming HC! They are extremely light... So much so that i am wondering if they are hollow (hope not but dont see how they can be so light.) They are great for my big hands and easy to use, and VERY sharp!

I was given a pair of ADA spring scissors. They are very sharp and a pleasure to use, however I can't recommend buying ADA brand because the cost seems a little high at $80 a pair. I DO recommend having a generic pair, however. They are extremely useful for preparing stems for planting. Wabi-kusa trimming. And detail work.

I didn't care for the ADA pro scissors M. They didn't cut on the innermost 1/3 of the blade, and we're very heavy. 


ADG should be able to hook you up with a pair of curved trimming scissors. I highly recommend ADA instruments. Having used them and competitors, ADA is just better. BorneoWild is a close second so I have heard, but the difference in costs not much and ADA tools have a high resell value.

Be sure to get scissors with tungsten plated blades if you choose not to go with ADA. That way you will know the blades are probably as sharp as ADA tools.


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

I have tweezers as well and a pair of curved scissors love them both. A scape member has some pincetts and they were awesome so that is my next tool purchase


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice info. A pair of wave scissors would be nice to have! I bought that set off eBay and got it, seems really nice. Just a tad short tho for my Chi


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I would search ebay for stainless steel tools. You can often find very nice medical grade equipment for a very good price. Also most of the sellers sell other tools too so you could pick up a few different things and save on shipping.


----------



## john borr (Sep 18, 2010)

For planting glosso in small tanks, I like a piece of hard plastic rigid airline tubing. LIke the type they supply with UG filters. I think it's 1/8 or 3/16 of an inch in diameter. I grab a stem with long tweezers, plant it then hold the stem down with a 12 inch piece of the rigid tubing while I remove the tweezers. In tight spots, I sometimes use two pieces of tubing to do this instead of the tweezers. If you rough up the planting end of one of the tubes a little, it helps to grab and hold the glosso stem. 
If you buy a bulk piece of the this tubing, you can make a lot of tools with it for almost nothing. Too smooth gravel, I bend a one and a half inch length of this tubing over heat to make an elbow shape. I attach this with soft plastic tubing to one end and this makes a nice gravel leveling tool.
Too grab stem plants, You can carefully cut with scissors, a 1 inch piece of the rigid tubing a 1/4 of inch down the middle then attach that to a piece of rigid tubing with a soft piece of flexible tubing. You can grab a loose stem plant in the "V" for planting, then hold it down with the second piece of rigid tubing. I usually then sweep some gravel over the plant with the first tube tool, remove the V tool and you are done, again good tools for tight spots. For what its worth.


----------

